# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Featurette "Legacy" - Das Mittelerde-Vermächtnis



## FlorianStangl (8. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Featurette "Legacy" - Das Mittelerde-Vermächtnis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Featurette "Legacy" - Das Mittelerde-Vermächtnis


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Dezember 2014)

Gänsehaut pur


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Gänsehaut pur



noch 6 Tage


----------

